# recommended route from suisun Amtrak station to Knoxville double century route?...



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

**EDIT* recommended route from suisun Amtrak station to Knoxville?...*

Simple question...

We will take Amtrak very early from Sacramento to Suisun Amtrak station, located at..

177 Main St. 
Suisun-fairfield, CA.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a quick/SAFE route to the early part of the Knoxville Double Century course from the above address? We have Knoxville DC maps and know the route, we are just looking for a connection from Suisun Amtrak to the closest point on the Knoxville Route.

Locals?


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

RedRex said:


> Simple question...
> 
> We will take Amtrak very early from Sacramento to Suisun Amtrak station, located at..
> 
> ...


This is a regular Davis Bike Club ride that will take you to 121/128.
http://www.routeslip.com/routes/19453

If you want to join Pleasants Valley Road, one way to go would be 
R on bike path
L on Sunset for 1 mile
L on East Tabor for 0.5 miles
R on Dover for approx 3 miles

After you cross Dickson Hill Road, Dover turns into Paradise Valley Drive. The road bends left and goes up a slight rise. Not much further on is a bike path on the left that goes up a bank and connects with the frontage road for Interstate 80. Turn left when the frontage road ends, crossing 80, and you're a half mile from Pleasants Valley Road.

Sunset is a little busy at times but is somewhat wide. East Tabor and Dover can be busy but both have either bike lanes or are marked as bike routes and have room for bicyclists. I've ridden on Dover (my office is at the corner of East Tabor and Dover) and had no difficulties. I see riders occasionally.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey, great info. Thanks.

I'm thining that routeslip start location is very, very close to the Amtrak station. Looks like the Davis ride doesn't return so maybe that is the plan for that ride..


...we don't need to get to Pleasant's Valley, we are looking to go up to LowerLake and back down to Davis. *ugh*.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

RedRex said:


> Hey, great info. Thanks.
> 
> I'm thining that routeslip start location is very, very close to the Amtrak station. Looks like the Davis ride doesn't return so maybe that is the plan for that ride..
> 
> ...


Long day. That is a regular ride that goes from Amtrak Davis to Suisun, then riding back to Davis. Have fun.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

RedRex, did you ever get a Krebs Map? Glen Mounkes, the author of the routes on both routeslip and bikely.com, leads the DBC ride and it is the best way to get directly to Mankas Corners. It is only a one way ride but easy to do either way. The entrance to the ped/bike bridge that he mentions is very visible. Just get off the train and look left to the end of the parking lot. 

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Second-Sunday-Ride

We tend to ride from Davis to Suisun (the opposite of Glenn) and take a break at CoffeeWorld at Hilborn and Waterman. We use this route to get to the train station and it would probably work backward. Not as direct a route as Glenn's but an option. http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Coffee-World-to-Amtrak-via-Air-Base-Pkway


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Anyone have any comments on this route? I've ridden nearly all of it twice at Knoxville, but I'm wondering about *store* opportunities....care to comment?....

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Knoxville-Berryessa-loop

Start/end at the intersection of Knoxville road/Pope Canyon road, at Lake Berryessa (parking area/Knoxville dc aid station)...going N to Lower Lake...

Just off the top of my head I see Store/ops at LowerLake-37mile and Middletown-58mile.

Anything at Cobb-mile 48?

Any other store opportunities?


----------

